# **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juni 2012)

***IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr


----------



## rehacomp (11. Juni 2012)

***IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*

Das ist jetzt nicht euer ernst, daß Ihr das sonderheft zum großteil hier mit reinpackt ohne extrakosten?

Dann kann ich mich nun echt den anderen Rednern hier anschliesen, das das Sonderheft sein Geld nicht wert ist /war.

Ich bin stink sauer.


----------



## cvzone (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*

Keine Ahnung was du als Sonderheft hast, aber das ist eine kleine DIN A5 16 Seiten Beilage, sicher nichts wofür du separat Geld bezahlt hättest.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*

Könnt ihr das hier lesen? Bei mir sin die Textseiten auch in der vergrößerten ansicht zu klein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*

Dir ist schon klar, dass man das nicht lesen soll ... sondern das Heft kaufen?


----------



## reinhardrudi (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das hier lesen? Bei mir sin die Textseiten auch in der vergrößerten ansicht zu klein.



lesen kann ichs auch nicht-deswegen nehm ich das beilageheft von der aktuellen ausgabe  die ist ja bekanntlich kostenlos!


----------



## heiron (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*

Hallo,
kurze Frage zum Heft "...aufrüsten oder neu bauen": Welche Kabel wurden beim Einbau der SATA-Laufwerke verwendet?
Auf den Fotos sind diese blau mit gewinkeltem Kopf. Beim manuellen Suchen bei geizhals.at habe ich diese aber nicht gefunden.

Danke

heiron


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*

Ich vermute, du meinst solche, wie sie Gigabyte-Mainboards beiliegen.


----------



## heiron (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*


Echt, die liegen schon dabei? Nicht die üblichen Flachkabel in rot oder orange?

Krass.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*

Die Farben sind doch egal, wichtig wäre ja nur das die dem Standard 2.0 + 3.0 entsprechen.


----------



## heiron (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Farben sind doch egal, wichtig wäre ja nur das die dem Standard 2.0 + 3.0 entsprechen.


 
Ganz klar,
aber so etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schaut a bissl besser aus als sowas http://eshop.wecs.eu/bilder/produkte/gross/BASIC-NEUTRAL-AK-400100-005-R.jpg

Danke

heiron


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: **IM HANDEL**: PCGH 07/2012 - 16 Seiten extra (PC aufrüsten oder neu bauen), Monster-Heft-Archiv, der Stromspar-Spiele-PC und mehr*

Die meisten Board-Hersteller legen gescheite Kabel samt Metallnasen bei.


----------

